# Levsin



## Monkey19 (Dec 13, 2002)

My doctor just prescribed Levsin for my IBS. I was wondering if anyone else had tried it and what their experience was with it?Thanks


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It works pretty well for me at reducing spasms/pain.K.


----------



## perky (Apr 19, 2002)

my dd 10yo was taking it 4-5x a day it worked okshe's now taking an antispasmodic called bentyl its 3x a day and works much better.


----------



## Bewitched (Jul 24, 2002)

I like levsin,but it only works well for me if i have used the toilet a few times and then took it after i am already pretty cleaned out.


----------



## LoriAnn (Jan 31, 2002)

I have been taking levsin since Sept but only on an as needed basis, if I have a sever pain attack I use the "disolve under the tongue" pill, it usually takes two to settle the pain but its far more effective than the morphine I was prescribed previously. I have never noticed any side effects, just relief.Lori


----------



## jazzynala (Aug 4, 2002)

Levsin did nothing for me, at all. I just started Bentyl and I really like it so far. Kinda makes me tired, really bad dry mouth, but no D problems for 3 days. I am taking it in conjunction with Zoloft for anxiety. Crossing my fingers.


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Hellow Monkey19, are you IBS-C or D, or both? I have had IBS for 45 years. I have posted this before, but mine didn't get better until I got on an antidepressant. It was by accident that I found a treatment. I was taking the antidepresant for depression, and it worked on my colon as well. I tried every antispasm med thought of. Nothing would help. I would just get tired and sleepy, and still have the pain. Have you ever tried an antidepressant? A person doesn't have to be depressed to get results from this med, I got over my (life situation) depression after one year, continued the med, but I gained weight because of the class of med I was taking. I went off of it, and very rapidly my IBS symptoms returned. I switched to an SSRI (Prozac) at a low dosage, and I am now again pain free and regular. You might give this some thought. Good luck.


----------

